# Just bought one of these!



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I've kind of been thinking of a 1911 lately but, after seeing it on consignment at a local store for a STEAL, I rethought the 1911 for now and bought this:










4 5/8 barrel, .357, satin stainless finish, great looking bore (almost looks new).

Now the hard part: waiting 10 days before I can pick it up and shoot it!:smt076


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Great shooter. That was my first centerfire handgun(blued). Wish I still had it. You'll never wear it out!:smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

:drooling:


----------



## Cajun_Chuck (Feb 10, 2008)

Sweeet!!!


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your grandson will thank you one day for buying such a fine gun that you'll be happy to pass down to him. It should give you many years of happy shooting. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

that was also my first handgun. I orderd a security six SS 357 the dealer screwd up and got a SS blakhawk 357 4 5/8 barrel it was love at first sight. Bought new in 1973 and used alot I now have passed it on to my son as his first.hope this begins a tradition.
Mrsnipy


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

That is really sweet!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I've kind of been thinking of a 1911 lately but, after seeing it on consignment at a local store for a STEAL, I rethought the 1911 for now and bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful gun. Get the Bisley next!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Beautiful gun. Get the Bisley next!


I'm kind of thinking of a 7 1/2 inch bisley in .45 colt is a must at some point.


----------

